# Westville LAke Anyone???



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

Ever fished Westville before its three lakes connected right off state street in alliance. Got any good fishin stories? Which species is the best to fish for? :B


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

My buddy lives on that lake. He says its got good fishing. You have to pay if you dont live there and there is an electric motor only rule there. They have good lm bass and some sm bass by the spill way. Decent cats, crappie and perch.


----------

